#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE IN SHOW - FOTO'S >  >  Vitality in 2010

## Roeltej

Dus... Ik geef hier wel af en toe commentaar... maar lijkt me dat je dan zelf ook weleens wat foto's mag/moet plaatsen.

Bij deze dus enkele foto's van paar feestjes afgelopen 2 weken.


Aanhanger voor onze nieuwe opslag en kantoorruimte  :Big Grin: 


Kelder van 'ons kantoor', achterste ruimte stond disco (eigenlijk te grote set voor locatie...) Beide ruimtes voorzien van kleurtjes dmv CLS Dennis Led wash toestanden.


Dixo, nu ook (niet te zien) van Chamsys pc wing.


Andere locatie, feestje met band erbij (broer van gastvrouw), leuke luistermuziek, wij waren voor het feest. 
Stonden voor ons, maar waren na 2e set verdwenen en toen bleef er leuk dansvloertje over.
X-act op voorgrond is ook van ons... achter staat 2e. Zetten we tegenwoordig in op de wat kleinere feesten met een SP15 erbij, was achteraf ook beter voor kasteel 1.


Zelfde verhaal, nu tijdens feestje ipv opbouwen.


Ander kasteel, brakke foto, licht wilde niet...
Stukkie truss derin gehangen, 50cm spiegelbal en 2 colorchangers.
Helaas geen gebruik mogen maken van rook en bubbels. 
(bubbel+laser waren verzoek bruidspaar... zonder rook de laser maar afgeraden.)


Lekker romantisch  :Stick Out Tongue: 


En wat licht op dipskobal... linker lampje is heel eind op... color's ook nog nooit gebruikt, dus was even pielen aan begin avond mbt dmx adressen en autofunctie.

Shoot me/us, op/aanmerkingen?

----------


## ajdeboer

Niet dat ik heel erg in het drive-in werk zit, maar het ziet er allemaal erg netjes uit. Niet heel uitgebreid, maar wel allemaal netjes afgewerkt.

Ook geluidstechnisch zit het wel goed, zie ik! Bevalt dat GT setje wat?
Ken de GT wel, maar nooit gebruikt of gehoord. Wel ken ik de opvolger ervan die ik voor z'n formaat prima klinken vind!

----------


## rdubbelman

Ziet er netjes, verzorgd uit allemaal!
Wat vraagjes:
Hoe heb je de uplighting gedaan? Welke lampen etc heb je daarvoor gebruikt?
Welke scanners gebruik je? Daar komt aardig wat licht van af! Zeker in combinatie met wat rook/mist een mooie lichtbundel..

----------


## djspeakertje

Mooi! Alleen op foto 4 (van boven) is het rechts een grote kabelzooi... Dat vind ik dan weer minder. Verder netjes, ookal is de truss een beetje leegjes.


Daan

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Lijkt me dat die spagetti van het bandje is... Het gaat allemaal in de richting van instrumenten enz...

Ben het met je eens dat de truss wat leeg is. Wellicht toch wat parren inhangen naast de scanners?

----------


## Radar

Roel,
Eindelijk eens een keertje goeie foto's hier in dit forum.
Dit keer geen plaatjes van een mobieltje waarmee je hier wordt doodgetrapt.
Hier is iemand aan het werk geweest met verstand van zaken.
Driewerf hulde.
En dat jij je spul op orde heb weten wij wel.

----------


## showband

haha, jullie hebben ook wel op deze foto's echt de locaties te pakken waar het kruipdoor-sluipdoor sjouwen is he?  :Wink: 

Met die drijvende brug de kelder in, 

en dat kasteel met die microscopisch kleine kinderhoofdjesbinnenplaats naar die trap+bordes naar een stevige drempel. (volgens mij staan wij nog op de website van dat kasteel) Jullie waren toch niet met een te grote bus hoop ik.  :Wink: 

Ik smul van de SP set bij een drivein!  :Smile:

----------


## Roeltej

@ajdeboer: GT bevalt ons prima, gaat bij ons ook alweer enkele jaren mee, handig te sjouwen/bouwen en ziet er lekker beschaafd uit voor bruiloftjes ed.
omdat merk ons goed beviel laatst ook 2 X-Act'en en een (oude paarse) SP15 erbij gekocht, handig voor het kleinere werk.

 @rdubbelman: Verlichting 1e kasteel 4x Robe Clubscan 250ct, 4 par56 2x CLS Dennis. Bij band alleen de scans en parren, 2e kasteel scans+ADJ Accucolor 250 en 50cm balleke. Normaal gaat er een Jem 24/7 hazer mee, alleen bij 2e kasteel niet...

@djspeakertje: alles voor disco was van de band...

@Beckers Entertainment: Parren konden niet meer in aanhanger :+

@Radar: Thx  :Smile:  en dan zijn de foto's nog nieteens echt nabewerkt. Wil ze proberen te gaan gebruiken op site, alleen staat mn collega af en toe in beeld  :Stick Out Tongue: 

@showband: drijvende brug was gelukkig nog redelijk stabiel... met enkele drempels... in mn dromen zag ik al wat kisten het water in gaan  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Kasteeltje met kinderkopjes mocht ik gelukkig na wat aandringen mn auto met aanhanger achteruit de brug over de binnenplaats op rijden "anders redden we het niet". Toen inderdaad nog de trap.. en hoge drempel  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Nog spoken gezien daar? Schijnt een onthoofde pastoor in de muur te zitten  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Back on Track

Hallo Roel,

Ik moet zeggen dat ik dit een typisch rolmodel (in de goede zin) van een drive in show vind  :Wink: 

Lekker strak en mooi afgewerkt  :Big Grin: 


Groeten Lex


(volgens mij woon jij binnen een paar kilometer van mij :Confused:  (udenhout?))

----------


## ajdeboer

Jah, de ET is, net zoals de GT, ook zo lekker mobiel. Nog net in je eentje weg te zetten en de klank is prima voor het formaat. Alleen jammer dat SP 'destijds' nog zo'n lekkere grijze streep overdwars met lichtjes erin had.

Aan die X-actjes heb je een goeie, maar dat had je zelf ook al door, denk ik. :Wink: 
Die speaker gebruik ik zelf overal voor  :Big Grin:  Klinkt super, ook zonder eq al. Goeie limiters erin, machtig.
In combinatie met SP15 heb je dan inderdaad een leuk compact setje wat ook nog eens goed klinkt. 

Ga zo door zou ik zeggen!

----------


## Roeltej

En als het allemaal wat kleiner moet... hebben we dit:



Niet dat het dan niet meer zo hard wil  :Stick Out Tongue: 

X-acte zijn nu met combi-kabels aangesloten, eerst naar de toppen en van 1 top terug naar de sub.

Ipv parren nu eens met paar ledbakken.

----------


## Stevengos

Ik sluit me hier bij de meesten aan, 't ziet er erg netjes uit. En wat SP betreft vind ik 't goed spul, werk er regelmatig mee en krijg er goed geluid uit.

Nog wel een vraagje aan de TS: heb je ook een foto van de desk met mengpaneel enz. erop? (is ook wel leuk om te zien  :Big Grin: )

----------


## Roeltej

En Vitality in 2012:

----------


## zoaier-paul

Ik vind je DJ-meubel wel echt leuk!
Simpel, modern, strak.. Me like!

----------


## frederic

Chapeau dat je zulk geordend en net werk aflevert.

Heeft iemand een link nar de website van die speakers?
Zou je geen ruimte kunnen winnen door over te stappen op led verlichting?

----------


## Roeltej

www.soundprojects.com GT set, staat onder uh... ouwe meuk
En uh, die lampen achter de ballonnen, is een KLS-1001 balkje van Eurolite... dat is... LED  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## moderator

Past dat allemaal in die bakfiets links op de foto Roel? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
...geintje, mooie set zo!

----------


## Roeltej

De helft, andere helft zat in bakfiets rechts... daarom moeten we ook altijd met 2en op pad!

----------


## Didier

> www.soundprojects.com GT set, staat onder uh... ouwe meuk
> En uh, die lampen achter de ballonnen, is een KLS-1001 balkje van Eurolite... dat is... LED



Ik hoor veel mensen zeggen dat de KLS-1001 te fel is. Hoe ervaar jij dat? Waarom heb je gekozen voor de KLS-1001 ipv KLS-801?

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Mooi meubel! Geeft je show gelijk meer status!
Ook kwa licht kan het soms inderdaad best eens zijn, less is more...

----------


## Roeltej

Show in 2013 is weer anders... die paarse GT set is eruit na jaren plezier van gehad te hebben... is nu SP3 voor in de plaats gekomen. Zodra ik nette foto's heb zal ik ze posten.


Over de KLS (lekker laat..) dingen geven idd veel (soms teveel) licht. Je kan ze dimmen, al worden kleurovergangen dan minder mooi. Ondertussen ook al 2 paneeltjes gehad waarbij er een kleur lag tegen te werken, bij een bleef de helft van de blauwe leds altijd branden, bij een ander doet de groene totaal niks meer.

Nog even mee blijven sjouwen, als we weer (veel) geld over hebben maar goed LEDspul kopen.

----------


## Didier

Beter laat dan niet! ;-) €600 voor een led-balk vind ik toch wel redelijk aan de prijs, daar zou ik dergelijke issues niet mee verwachten. Bedankt voor de waarschuwing!

----------


## Roeltej

Tja, balk met 4x 12 tri-led led paneeltjes, aansturing en een tas om de boel te vervoeren. Er zijn losse led paneeltjes die even veel kosten... en dan heb je er 4 van nodig. 

Je merkt aan de bouwkwaliteit wel dat het wat goedkoper is. Dat uitvallen had ik ook niet direct verwacht, eerste keer was het direct gefixed, kreeg nieuw paneeltje, nu nog even uitzoeken wat er nu aan de hand is, gaan er over het algemeen toch netjes mee om. Hoop niet dat er zoals nu om de 10 shows wat mee is.

----------


## Bazeman

Beetje aan de late kant maar kwam dit topic net pas tegen. Leuk om foto's tegen te komen van PA systeempjes waar ik zelf aan gewerkt heb....  :Embarrassment:  Ook leuk om te lezen dat jullie er (nog steeds) erg tevreden over zijn. Het GT systeem is immers al in 1986 op de markt gebracht! Bij deze nog veel succes gewenst en ik hoop dat je nog vele jaren met plezier met onze spullen werkt. Bij vragen/service kun je altijd een belletje geven. Zelfs de oudste systemen kunnen we meestal zonder problemen service 'n en/of updates zijn ook vaak mogelijk.

----------


## Roeltej

De GT is ondertussen ook alweer even de deur uit... Paarse SP15 ook, is een zwarte geworden, nog steeds op zoek naar een 2e.

Verder ook nog 4x 'The Wedge' in gebruik, over oud gesproken... die we graag nog eens willen vervangen door bv x-acten.


Showtje nu:

----------


## ajdeboer

Dikke, vet lekkere SP3, jonguh!  :Smile: 
Dat zal vast voldoen!

Strakke show, hoewel je licht op beide foto's iets minder is door de losse statieven.
Maar dat zal ook komen door ruimtegebrek.  :Wink:

----------


## Roeltej

En trussgebrek ;p

----------


## ajdeboer

> En trussgebrek ;p



Dat is relatief eenvoudig op te lossen! :P

Zonder gekheid, geen plannen om trussjes te gaan tikken op lokatie?

----------


## Roeltej

Moet wel keer truss komen, laatst aantal scans verdubbeld, en die kunnen we nu niet alle 8 netjes inzetten zonder... balkjes waar ze op fotos aan hangen zijn wel volledig bekabeld, power en xlr in, combi eraan knopen... zo klaar  :Smile:

----------

